# December Winner



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*Jazz & Jules - Jules & Jazz*


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What sweet Goldens!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats!..........


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Congrats Jazz & Jules


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

congrats. That is a perfect December photo!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Perfect picture for December...


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

W00T W00T! Dere's the sweet lil Christmas elves!!! Congrats!!!

Smoochers from Auntie Angie!!! :heartbeat


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute way to end the year!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great picture and Bama loves seeing his cousin in his elves hat. He just laughed. I cant wait to the end of next year to get this calender.


----------



## SummerGold (May 1, 2007)

Oh MY! That is a cute picture!
What pretty goldens you have!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Congrats... it's a beautiful picture!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations! That's a great shot of 2 gorgeous goldens! This was sure a tough month . . .


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

CONGRATS!!

(what does the winner get? a pat on the back for cute dogs?? LOL)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

A very deserving winning shot. That one is a classic for sure.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Great job Grandbaby!!!!!!!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations, that sure is a great pic !!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

CreekviewGoldens said:


> CONGRATS!!
> 
> (what does the winner get? a pat on the back for cute dogs?? LOL)


The winner each month gets a free 2009 calendar....


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> The winner each month gets a free 2009 calendar....


And I am sure I read somewhere that cute puppies that come second get a calendar too when the competition is so stiff! 

I am sure I read that...... somewhere :gotme::roflmao:


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Congratulations, that is a really good photo.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow-that is a great photo! Love it


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Jazz!!! You won!! I just saw that now. I am so happy for you all! What a wonderful picture!!!!!


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank You so much everyone for such great compliments!!!!!!


----------

